# How to disable EIST / EST (or anything else) at install time?



## eyeprotocol (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all

I am getting the:


```
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
```

notification, everytime my 8.1 system starts. I disabled all related features from the motherboard, but it stays there. So, I started reading and came across a thread where someone suggests that the whole est thing can be disabled by putting this line :


```
hint.est.0.disabled="1"
```

..in /boot/loader.conf. So, I was wondering if there is a way to pass something like that at install time, thus avoiding any annoyance (in this case) or problem (in other cases).

Can it be done?

Regards

Panos


----------

